# my new lighting



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i just got my self a t5 stater unit 55w with a 55w compact triplus bulb

its a hell of alot brighter in my tank so if it works iam gunna get 3 more

ill post a pic later of it

ok what you think

this is the bulb packet


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

this is the bulb in action


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice. Mine has that blue glow too. How much it set you back? Looks/sounds expensive.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Power Compact bulbs are the best imo cause not only they are great energy savers but for each pc watt you need 3 watts of normal flouorocent!!!

I believe you buy a great deal but i am a little worried about the bulbs spectrum.Do you know how many kelvins it is?Is it designed for promoting photocynthesis??


----------

